# Google- Crazy Work Schedules May Increase Irritable Bowel Risk - Diet Blog (blog)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Diet Blog (blog)<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Crazy Work Schedules May Increase Irritable Bowel Risk**Diet Blog (blog)*48% of nurses on rotating shifts had *IBS* related problems; as did 40% of those working straight nights, both high figures when you consider the much smaller *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

